# Bit of fun



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Find your birthday song here,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_1960s_UK_Singles_Chart_number_ones

then find it on youtube and post a link.

Here's mine


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine is this,after abit of a search (never even heard of her!)
Number 1 Sept 13th 1980 for 2 weeks.Mine is the 19th so this should cover it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bah, mine was The Beatles "The Ballad of John and Yoko", worst boy band ever (well one of the many).

Why couldn't it have been the Velvet Underground!


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Could have been a lot worse I suppose


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Mine is this,after abit of a search (never even heard of her!)
> Number 1 Sept 13th 1980 for 2 weeks.Mine is the 19th so this should cover it.
> 
> Kelly Marie - Feels Like I'm In Love - YouTube


Call me lazy but mine is the same so i'm quoting you. :lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Haha


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

God i feel old now...


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

April 1971 T Rex Hot Love

Groovy


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

:wall::wall::wall::wall::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely love this song too...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Call me lazy but mine is the same so i'm quoting you. :lol:


Lazy git!, but as we have similar birthdays I'll let you off.


----------

